# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Hire builder to lock up stage NSW

## dansa

Hi,
Just a quick question. 
I am planning to hire a builder to do an extension to lock up stage and then I do (by myself and/or hire tradies) to finish the inside work (Kitchen, electrical, gyproking, painting, laundry, plumbing).
Do I need to be an OB for that or not necessary? No bank loan involved for renovation.
Thank you.

----------


## jimfish

We had clients who built a new house to lock up here in Tas and they had to become OB to finish it off.

----------


## Black Cat

Bother! Which council jimfish, does it vary?

----------


## jimfish

Waratah Wynyard . I would think its standard but not sure. The clients done their OB course online, had to get a white card ( online) and had to take out insurance . Took probably a couple of weeks to get it sorted.

----------


## joynz

In Vic it is related to the value of the Reno.

----------


## Craigoss

You will need to chat to the council or an architect in your area which knows the regulations. But I would say you will need an O/B license to complete the job. You won't get an occupancy certificate until the extension is livable, there will be a checklist of items which need doing such as kitchen, plumbing, water, electrical etc

----------


## Bloss

Check with Council - you can do it online mostly. 
Building licence info here: Building  
See http://bpb.nsw.gov.au/sites/default/...ngappbroch.pdf  
Check here to see if the work might be exempt (not likely given what you say) Department of Planning and Environment - Exempt Development

----------

